# [Spielvorstellung] Minesweeper



## Oliver530 (20. Jun 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe jetzt mein erstes Java-Spiel fertig geschrieben und mich würde es sehr interessieren, wie ihr es findet. Über Lob und Verbesserungsvorschläge bin ich immer sehr dankbar! 

Viel Spaß beim Spielen und der Highscore-Jagd!
Dropbox-Link zu "Minesweeper.jar"
Die .jar ist leider zu groß für den direkten Upload hier um Forum (knappe 850 KB wegen Bilder und Sounds)


PS: Das Look-and-Feel kommt bei Windows etwas besser rüber, da die bereits schon aufgedeckten Felder sich deutlicher von den noch Unbekannten absetzen. (Mein Mac möchte den Background der Buttons einfach nicht setzen  )


----------



## Network (20. Jun 2012)

Hi,

also erstmal vorweg, echt Klasse gemacht. 
Ich hab jetzt 2 Spiele gespielt auf Einfach und Experte wars? Habe zugegebenermaßen mehr Zeit damit verbracht ein bischen die Maus durch die Buttons zu streifen.  Die leuchten immer so schön auf und wann hat man schonmal sonen schönes ButtonGitter. 

Ich finde die Darstellung aber sehr schön gelungen. Mit den einzelnen Tabs am oberen Rand, die Einstellungen etc.. Ist ein sehr schön anzusehendes vollständiges Minesweeper-Projekt.

1.) Eine kleinigkeit zum Spiel selber:
Mir ist es gleich beim ersten Spiel passiert auf eine Miene zu klicken. Das ist im Grunde etwas doof, denn es läuft dann schlussendlich eh darauf hinaus, dass man das Spiel neustartet und es wieder versucht bis man es hat. Das ist dann echt Pech und vermiest einem das Spiel.

Mein Vorschlag: Erst nach dem ersten Klick das Spielfeld generieren. Mit anderen Worten, dafür sorgen, dass der erste Klick niemals sofort eine Miene ist.
Bei Microsofts Minesweeper hatte ich nie das Glück, gleich beim ersten mal eine zu treffen. Ich nehme an man macht es ähnlich dort. Vieleicht aber auch einfach nur Glück meinerseits die letzten Jahre.

2.) Das ist wirklich eine völlig unkonstruktive Kritik, also entshculdige aber ich kenn deinen Code leider nicht... ich weiss nicht wie es bei dir ist, aber bei mir hängt es manchmal ganz schön, es ist merkbar verzögert und hängt und stockt wenn man eine neue Karte startet oder manchmal etwas aufdeckt.
Kurz: Schlechte Performance für diese kleine Logik, da stimmt was nicht, das geht besser.

Gruß
Net

[EDIT]
Aber ich finds trotzdem echt total super gemacht. Ich bin immernoch begeistert von der Aufmachung/Layout. Nicht speziell aber sinnvoll eingesetzt und übersichtlich.
[/EDIT]


----------



## Spacerat (20. Jun 2012)

Network hat gesagt.:


> 1.) Eine kleinigkeit zum Spiel selber:
> Mir ist es gleich beim ersten Spiel passiert auf eine Miene zu klicken. Das ist im Grunde etwas doof, denn es läuft dann schlussendlich eh darauf hinaus, dass man das Spiel neustartet und es wieder versucht bis man es hat. Das ist dann echt Pech und vermiest einem das Spiel.
> 
> Mein Vorschlag: Erst nach dem ersten Klick das Spielfeld generieren. Mit anderen Worten, dafür sorgen, dass der erste Klick niemals sofort eine Miene ist.
> Bei Microsofts Minesweeper hatte ich nie das Glück, gleich beim ersten mal eine zu treffen. Ich nehme an man macht es ähnlich dort. Vieleicht aber auch einfach nur Glück meinerseits die letzten Jahre.


Das war schlicht Glück deinerseits. Wenn man bei MS- oder Linuxvarianten die Level etwas höher schraubt passiert es dort auch öfters. Kurz gesagt, das kann man so lassen.
Performanceprobleme hatte ich keine. Meine Kiste ist zwar nicht die schnellste, aber bei 4 Kernen â 3,2 GHz gehört ganz schön was dazu, die aus dem Takt zu bringen.
Ansonsten... ganz Networks Meinung.


----------



## Oliver530 (20. Jun 2012)

Vielen Dank schonmal für eure ersten Meinungen! 



Network hat gesagt.:


> 1.) Eine kleinigkeit zum Spiel selber:
> Mir ist es gleich beim ersten Spiel passiert auf eine Miene zu klicken. Das ist im Grunde etwas doof, denn es läuft dann schlussendlich eh darauf hinaus, dass man das Spiel neustartet und es wieder versucht bis man es hat. Das ist dann echt Pech und vermiest einem das Spiel.
> 
> Mein Vorschlag: Erst nach dem ersten Klick das Spielfeld generieren. Mit anderen Worten, dafür sorgen, dass der erste Klick niemals sofort eine Miene ist.
> ...


ich war auch schon am Überlegen, ob ich so eine Funktion einbauen soll. Hab mich dann aber doch entschieden beim Original zu bleiben. Zwischenzeitlich wollte ich diese Möglichkeit noch optional einfügen, hab mich dann jedoch dagegen Entschieden, weil die Highscores dann nicht mehr "richtig" vergleichbar wären.



> 2.) Das ist wirklich eine völlig unkonstruktive Kritik, also entshculdige aber ich kenn deinen Code leider nicht... ich weiss nicht wie es bei dir ist, aber bei mir hängt es manchmal ganz schön, es ist merkbar verzögert und hängt und stockt wenn man eine neue Karte startet oder manchmal etwas aufdeckt.
> Kurz: Schlechte Performance für diese kleine Logik, da stimmt was nicht, das geht besser.


Am Anfang hatte ich auch grobe Performanceprobleme. Lag aber daran, dass jeder Button erst nach dem "Klick" nachschaute, wieviele Nachbarminen er denn hat. Nachdem ich das gelöst habe und die Buttons direkt nach Spielstart jetzt alle ihre "Zustände" erhalten, waren die Performance-Hänger auch alle gestorben. Nagut, paar Hänger gibt's bestimmt noch... 



> Ansonsten... ganz Networks Meinung.


Vielen Dank! 

Grüße


----------



## musiKk (20. Jun 2012)

Spacerat hat gesagt.:


> Das war schlicht Glück deinerseits. Wenn man bei MS- oder Linuxvarianten die Level etwas höher schraubt passiert es dort auch öfters.



Bei der MS-Variante ist das nicht so. Dort trifft man nie mit dem ersten Klick eine Mine. Das halte ich auch für sehr sinnvoll.

Laut Wikipedia läuft das übrigens folgendermaßen:



			
				https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Minesweeper_%28Windows%29#Features hat gesagt.:
			
		

> In Windows, the Minesweeper board is generated randomly before the player clicks any squares. If the player happens to click a mine square on their very first click, the mine at this square is removed and a new mine is placed in the upper left corner. If there is already a mine in the upper left corner (or it was the square that the player clicked), a new mine is placed in the first (starting in the upper left corner then proceeding left->right, top->bottom) available empty spot of the board. Once this change is made, the game proceeds as if the initial clicked square was empty. This is done to ensure that the player will not lose on their very first click.


----------



## Oliver530 (21. Jun 2012)

musiKk hat gesagt.:


> Bei der MS-Variante ist das nicht so. Dort trifft man nie mit dem ersten Klick eine Mine. Das halte ich auch für sehr sinnvoll.
> 
> Laut Wikipedia läuft das übrigens folgendermaßen:



Vielen Dank für die Quelle. Nehm ich morgen früh gleich mal in Angriff!


----------



## andre111 (24. Jun 2012)

Ich würde aufgedeckte Felder auf denen eine Zahl steht auch mit hellem Hintegrund darstellen, ansonsten finde ich es etwas verwirrend. Kann natürlich sein, dass man sich auch nur daran gewöhnen muss.


----------



## c_sidi90 (25. Jun 2012)

Wow super gemacht, auch optisch klasse! Mal davon abgesehen das ich nie verstehen konnte, wie jemand freiwillig Minesweeper spielt hast du es gut umgesetzt. Dagegen stinkt mein Minesweeper von damals mächtig ab ;P


----------



## Sonecc (25. Jun 2012)

musiKk hat gesagt.:


> Bei der MS-Variante ist das nicht so. Dort trifft man nie mit dem ersten Klick eine Mine. Das halte ich auch für sehr sinnvoll.



[EDIT]
Ok, das erreicht man unter Win7 tatsächlich nur über "Spiel neustarten".
Werde das heute abend nochmal unter XP testen. Ich bin mir zu 100% sicher, dass es da möglich war, beim ersten Klick zu verlieren.
[/EDIT]


Siehe Anhang:


----------



## timbeau (25. Jun 2012)

Man kann auf jeden Fall bei Minesweeper mit dem 1. Klick verlieren. 

Zum Spiel: Am Anfang hängt es auch bei mir...


----------



## Sonecc (26. Jun 2012)

Habs auf XP nicht geschafft. Eine ältere Version finde ich nicht mehr... Schade eigentlich. Ich war mir mehr als nur sicher.


----------



## RayNeih (2. Jul 2012)

Bei Minesweeper ab Xp Aufwärts + den meisten unabhängige Minseweeper is es nicht möglich auf den ersten Glück zu verlieren, unabhängig von der Schwierigkeitsstufe.


----------



## CantfindIt (2. Jul 2012)

Hast du die Datei bereits gelöscht? Das ist nämlich das was mir die Dropbox sagt


----------

